# Public Service Announcement



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I can see your address now. When I get home from work travels on Friday some of you are going to be sent a bomb so spectacular it might sear the paint on the inside of your mailbox slightly. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I can see your address now. When I get home from work travels on Friday some of you are going to be sent a bomb so spectacular it might sear the paint on the inside of your mailbox slightly. Consider yourself warned.


YES!! Another new bomber. Just remember that we can see your address too.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

AHHHH HA...it is 90 days than! so next month you all should be expecting a similar psa from me....and until then


Watch out cuz there is another bomber in town...congrats on seeing the addresses bro, its a right of passage that I too am anxiously awaiting!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

HaHa - the inside of my mailbox is unpainted - LOL :lol: :biggrin: ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I can see your address now. When I get home from work travels on Friday some of you are going to be sent a bomb so spectacular it might sear the paint on the inside of your mailbox slightly. Consider yourself warned.


I look forward to great anticipation to seeing bomb reports touting the destructive capabilities of Puff's newest sibling to the bombing family,Danfish.
But,Shawn was actually right,for once...mailboxes aren't painted on the inside,so you might want to try a different advanced warning message...I dunno,something like:

"When I return from my work travels on Friday,some of you unfortunate bastards will be subjected to bombings of such magnitude that Hugo Chavez will be picking mailbox shrapnel out of his ass down in Venezuela"

enjoy the destruction,Dan...we'll be watching.opcorn:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Careful Dan, the bombing slope is as steep or steeper than the cigar smoking slope. And the bastards here on puff will do nothing but strap a rocket to your back and give you a push!


Love you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm saving up now, so that the day that I can finally see addresses, I shall send off a mighty bomb ^_^

I already have 4 people on my list that are going to get destroyed!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahaha. They're so cute when they're new.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha. They're so cute when they're new.


Agreed, they bomb up fast. op2:


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha. They're so cute when they're new.


Make.

That.

..................5..................


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Careful Dan, the bombing slope is as steep or steeper than the cigar smoking slope. And the bastards here on puff will do nothing but strap a rocket to your back and give you a push!
> 
> Love you guys :biggrin:


the rocket is activated by remote-control,Matt..no need to push.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> Make.
> 
> That.
> 
> ..................5..................


that's so adorable....did you make that in pre-bomb school and stick it on your refrigerator door?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> Make.
> 
> That.
> 
> ..................5..................


I want to steal that and send it with my bombs this weekend. That is awesome! I also appreciate the remote launch from you Pete. Especially since you may be activating it on yourself. I've always wondered what charred llama meat tastes like :biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I want to steal that and send it with my bombs this weekend. That is awesome! I also appreciate the remote launch from you Pete. Especially since you may be activating it on yourself. I've always wondered what charred llama meat tastes like :biglaugh:


it's actually not bad,once you get past all the wool...and we're a pretty wooly bunch,so it takes considerable firepower to get the job done.

and since we're talkin' bomber cuisine...Herfabombed fish is actually quite the delicacy....haven't had it in a while and I'm getting a craving for it.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Dan, Welcome to the slippery slope that is bombing. Your first bombs are always the most memorable. Can't wait to see the destruction that you bring down on the unexpecting BOTL's.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> I'm saving up now, so that the day that I can finally see addresses, I shall send off a mighty bomb ^_^
> 
> I already have 4 people on my list that are going to get destroyed!


Why wait Aaron? There are plenty of experienced BOTL's here that would probably assist you in getting addresses if you want to launch before your 90 days are up.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I look forward to great anticipation to seeing bomb reports touting the destructive capabilities of Puff's newest sibling to the bombing family,Danfish.
> But,*Shawn was actually right,for once*...mailboxes aren't painted on the inside,so you might want to try a different advanced warning message...I dunno,something like:
> 
> "When I return from my work travels on Friday,some of you unfortunate bastards will be subjected to bombings of such magnitude that Hugo Chavez will be picking mailbox shrapnel out of his ass down in Venezuela"
> ...


 WOW - a compliment from Pete ^ :drama: :faint2:


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

In to spectate some carnage! Congrats on the 90 days, I can't wait.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I want to steal that and send it with my bombs this weekend. That is awesome! I also appreciate the remote launch from you Pete. Especially since you may be activating it on yourself. I've always wondered what charred llama meat tastes like :biglaugh:


You cannot steal it, as it is mine to send when I commence bombing ^_^


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha. They're so cute when they're new.


Ha ha, so were you a very short time ago, friend!

:ss

But agreed - let's see "the damage"!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The day is finally here. The award for dumbest thing a new bomber has done for the year is already wrapped up by Mr. Dave I'm sure we can all agree. Here's my best shot at #2.
0310 2010 0000 3640 5713
0310 2010 0000 3640 5720
0310 2010 0000 3640 5782
0310 2010 0000 3640 5799

Everyone get their grills ready for some llama meat!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Everyone get their grills ready for some llama meat!


Jolly good times. Tag for landings :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I had charred llama flesh for dinner last night, but will eagerly await splashdowns and details.

Nice work, Dan.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> The award for dumbest thing a new bomber has done for the year is already wrapped up by Mr. Dave I'm sure we can all agree. Here's my best shot at #2.


Given that I joined only a month before you, I might still be in the running for #2.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Given that I joined only a month before you, I might still be in the running for #2.


Good point. You've got better weapons to back it up though.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Good point. You've got better weapons to back it up though.


At lease we agree that we have no chance at #1.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

congratulations,Dan....you've posted your dc#'s..you've stated your intentions and made them crystal-clear...you're now an official member of the Puff bombing community,which you'll soon discover is a double-edged sword...

I know many of my ZK brethren are avid fishermen,so I'm gonna go back to the Boardroom and find out who's up for a little fishing trip.

I suggest you stock on lip balm,Brother,cuz you can kiss your mailbox goodbye.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> congratulations,Dan....you've posted your dc#'s..you've stated your intentions and made them crystal-clear...you're now an official member of the Puff bombing community,which you'll soon discover is a double-edged sword...
> 
> I know many of my ZK brethren are avid fishermen,so I'm gonna go back to the Boardroom and find out who's up for a little fishing trip.
> 
> I suggest you stock on lip balm,Brother,cuz you can kiss your mailbox goodbye.


Dan hang in there. They are running out of tracking numbers.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW - a compliment from Pete ^ :drama: :faint2:


Yeah. He pays compliments occasionally. Usually when he wants something...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah. He pays compliments occasionally. Usually when he wants something...


I always give credit where credit is due...Shawn was actually right about something for once so I acknowledged it...I also contacted the Vatican about it,telling them that I witnessed a miracle,but they haven't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Yay fishing trip. I love fishing.


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

I reinforced mine after Shuckins Bombed mine so do your best.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Yay fishing trip. I love fishing.


I bet. Nothing like a bunch of llamas in a boat trying to get a worm on the line with a hoof. :wink:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I bet. Nothing like a bunch of llamas in a boat trying to get a worm on the line with a hoof. :wink:


Dude,do you think we actually use fishing poles?.....ZK fishing involves dynamite..that way we don't have to put our beers down when we catch something.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Dude,do you think we actually use fishing poles?.....ZK fishing involves dynamite..that way we don't have to put our beers down when we catch something.


pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys go ahead and use all your dynamite on fish this weekend while I armor plate my mailbox. You get a tasty, heart-healthy meal and I survive to bomb the crap out of you again soon!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

okay..this one is me at last year's annual million dollar Bluefish Challenge in Bridgeport,CT..I didn't win cuz one one of the other participants had C4,and I forgot that C4 was still allowed.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> You guys go ahead and use all your dynamite on fish this weekend while I armor plate my mailbox. You get a tasty, heart-healthy meal and I survive to bomb the crap out of you again soon!


you're gettin' pretty good at this bomber trash-talk,Dan..have you been practicing,or have you found your Inner Maniac and he's finally coming out to play?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you're gettin' pretty good at this bomber trash-talk,Dan..have you been practicing,or have you found your Inner Maniac and he's finally coming out to play?


It's been a long and difficult journey but I finally couldn't deny who I was anymore so I decided to come out of the closet. Really I've always been a bit off my rocker, just needed the encouragement from all you nutjobs! Love you guys!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> It's been a long and difficult journey but I finally couldn't deny who I was anymore so I decided to come out of the closet. Really I've always been a bit off my rocker, just needed the encouragement from all you nutjobs! Love you guys!


So you're actually embracing your true self. Welcome to the slippery slope, it's a long way down.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> So you're actually embracing your true self. Welcome to the slippery slope, it's a long way down.


yup....and there is no end in sight.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

OK, so now we see where they are headed.... Interesting choices for a coming out party.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I always give credit where credit is due...Shawn was actually right about something for once so I acknowledged it...*I also contacted the Vatican about it,telling them that I witnessed a miracle*,but they haven't gotten back to me yet.


Been out of town for 3 days so missed this post but after all the drama and heartache that apparently occurred these past 3 days - well this made me laugh out loud and reminded my of why this is such a fun place!!

Now for the serious side... ray: Me and the Vatican haven't exactly gotten along the past couple decades: please don't give them my address Pete .... LOL :laugh:


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

I come back from a little hiatus to see 3 llama's doing it... god I missed this place


----------

